# Hot Sauce



## gremlin (Jun 25, 2006)

I saw the post for the Habenero glaze and thought about posting this heart warming concoction for everyones enjoyment :) 

This is my own recipe that I put together after a lenthy talk with the local fire marshall :lol: 
1 Red bell pepper
10 green chilli peppers
14 Jalepeno peppers
20 Thai green chilli peppers
3 Hungarian peppers
5 Cuban peppers
1 regular sweet green pepper
2 Sweet red peppers
10 red Bomb peppers (they look like little tomatoes)
27 Habenero peppers
2 or 3 Chipotle peppers -To Taste
2 or 3 Tbsp of the liquid from the can of chipotles
2 small carrots peeled and grated fine
1 small red onion2 Tbsp of balsamic vinegar
1/4 cup white vinegar
2Tbsp Brown sugar
3 Tbsp honey
1 Tbsp Emerils Essence
1Tbsp Kosher salt - NON IODIZED
5 Limes

Method
 Core the peppers.Take out the white pithy membranes from all of the peppers.
 Leave the seeds  in all the hot peppers and discard the seeds from the sweet peppers.
Cut the medium sized peppers in half.
Cut all the sweet larger peppers into 1/2 inch strips.
The small Thai peppers just pull off the stems and the green leafy tops.
Put all peppers and  carrots into a pot with about 2  maybe 3 inches of boiling water and cook them till slightly soft but firm "not mushy."
Reduce the heat and simmer for about 5 minutes.

While they are cookin and simmering  take the Limes and with a zester peel off all the green skin being carefull not to cut into the white inner skin.  Chop fine and reserve all the green zest.
Now juice the Limes into a bowl don't worry if the fruit bits get in thats just more flavour.
Take the pot of peppers off the burner and add all the remaining ingredients, Juices, spices,vinegars,brown sugar, honey, onion, and your Lime zest.
Now put it all through a blender on liquify adding the cooking water a little at a time
I don't let it get too liquified I like a little chunky texture to the finished sauce so use as much liquid as you like or less if you like.
Put all the blended peppers back into the  cooking pot and stir it before putting it into whatever jars you want to store it in.
Seein as how this is a smokin  forum at this point mix in a few finely chopped Chipotle peppers from a can and about 2 or 3 Tbsp of the liquid from the can

This will not go bad but I use mason jars and any other jars I have laying around including the little spice bottles you get when you buy spices at the grocer's. They fit nice in my lunch box
Any way there it is ...try it 
I mix some of this hot sauce with Mayonnaise for my pulled smoked chicken sandwiches.
It has a nice bite to it that doesn't linger or over power the flavours


----------



## gremlin (Jun 25, 2006)

Just a quick P.S.
Use all the usual precautions when dealing with Hot peppers.
Like the song says "You take my breath away" so ventilate and wear gloves if you're sensitive to the oils and really wash down that cutting board and the blender or next time the better half makes a Pina Colada....You'll hear about it!!!


----------



## Dutch (Jun 26, 2006)

Dang, Chris-my mouth went numb when I saw that you put 27 Habenero peppers in this sauce!  :shock: No wonder you had the Fire Marshall involved! Any idea what this would be on the Scoville Scale?  :twisted:


----------



## joed617 (Jun 26, 2006)

Chris, Can you actually eat that or is it used as a paint remover? I use hab's and had some very umm interesting experiences as did my wife .. kinda heated things up to say the least .. laugh 

Joe


----------



## gremlin (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh Boy!!!!
Thanks Guys.
I laughed for ten minutes when I read your posts.
I can't keep this stuff on the shelf.
Funny thing about this recipe is that you get a rush of heat and then it dies off and you get the rest of the flavours breakin through.
The heat is not as hot as you would think...... believe it or not.

I use it in breakfast omelets,on sandwiches and I can eat this right off the spoon and only break a slight sweat.

Thanks Joe and Earl
Now get busy and make some.......I wanna hear what you think of all that flavour.

Now I got to tend the smoker Still got a chicken and a Bass on there..I already ate the Walleye. Pictures to be posted later.

Oh and thanks to the forum for the info on basting/ spraying with apple juice. 
The chicken looks better than my previous attempts.
 :D


----------

